# 2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR STOP KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS August 5, 2012



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

*In celebration of our "QUINCEANERA*" *Lowrider Nationals is rolling back our ticket price to $15.00 (on-line only) so go to our website and purchase your ticket now!* *NOW YOU CAN PRE-REGISTER ON-LINE AND PAY WITH A CREDIT CARD, HURRAY!*







You can still get your Lowrider Nationals Show tickets for $15.00 just go to any Vallarta Market and pick up some Dr. Pepper and you will get a voucher to buy your ticket for $15.00. On Sunday Aug 5th bring the voucher to the VIP window its that easy. What you waiting for.


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Now Register On-line and register before July20th to get pre-reg price $25.00. What could be easier! go to www.lowridernationals.com for all the 411 
Now get your tickets at participating 7-eleven's in Bakersfield. Check the web site for locations.


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

so they replaced denver with this show huh


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Who's in chage of this show? Would like to ask about having a sound off there


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I JUST HOPE THEY HAVE MORE LOWRIDERS THAN DUBS!!


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

They have been boycotted by several years now by various SOCAL CLUBS LETS LET LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HOW MUCH the LOWRIDER community is AGAINST THIS ACTION join the face book page starting tomorrow.....
FB; BOYCOTT LOWRIDER NATIONALS


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

If you guys dont want it bring it to the bay


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO IS IT A LOWRIDER SHOW......ITS GONA B HOT;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO U GUYS STILL GIVE OUT DA$1000.00 BUCKS AND DA RING;;;BIG AL WANTS TO NO


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Still giving out RING AND $1,000.00!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SOUTHERN CALI TOUR STOP AND OFFICIAL SANCTIONED SHOW.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> I JUST HOPE THEY HAVE MORE LOWRIDERS THAN DUBS!!


Yea! Last year sucked cause all the 20s and above. They should keep all those outside and keep the indoor for the lowriders.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

WE ARE GOING TO MIX IT UP AND PUT THE HOSTEST CARS INDOORS. PRE-REG EARLY AND SEND PICS!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I MEAN IF ITS A LOWRIDER SHOW THEN THEY SHOULD FOCUS MORE ON LOWRIDERS...ITS COOL HAVING DUBS THERE, BUT LOWRIDERS SHOULD B ON TOP!....


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

LATIN WORLD OG said:


> They have been boycotted by several years now by various SOCAL CLUBS LETS LET LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HOW MUCH the LOWRIDER community is AGAINST THIS ACTION join the face book page starting tomorrow.....
> FB; BOYCOTT LOWRIDER NATIONALS


Bring it back to the TULARE COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


LATIN WORLD OG said:


> They have been boycotted by several years now by various SOCAL CLUBS LETS LET LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HOW MUCH the LOWRIDER community is AGAINST THIS ACTION join the face book page starting tomorrow.....
> FB; BOYCOTT LOWRIDER NATIONALS


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Dub show BIG TIME!!! CHANGE THE NAME!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER NATIONALS CELEBRATING WITH LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ON 35 YEARS AND THE NATIONALS CELEBRATING 15 YEARS!!! KEEPING THE LIFE STYLE ALIVE.


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

What is the entry fee cost? Where is th pre reg form , is it still a 100.00 to enter?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn some of you guys are haters when DUB magazine started having Lowrider we never bitched shit we liked chopping it up with them we got ideas from them and where do you think all the Lowrider coming out with all the Fyber glass and tv's came from the DUB style . we do just as much if not more than some of the low riders so why should we be parked outside of the buildings . I am an OG Lowrider guy I was from Carnales unidos I still have a low rider that I will never sell but I don't remember the Lowrider community hating on what rides went to the shows the only thing we cared about was haveing a big crowd to check out our rides. *shit every year we loose shows cuz of bull shit *.how many shows out there now giving $ 1,000 cash best of's and a ring .the reg might be a bit higher but how do you think they pay for all the trophies advertisement *and cash best of's *if any of you run into any bull shit with this show let me know I'm Scooby from Nokturnal car club and I will help you fix it . Y do you ask that I stick up for this show its simple it's in my city and I go to a lot of shows out of town and every once in a while it feels good to see everybody come to our city Hope you all can make it out this year*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

There's no info on this show the website still had 2011 flyer how do we pre reg how do we know how much it is...info please...?


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

We will post pre-reg here tomorrow. Are you a hopper?


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

We just finished our deal with Lowrider Magazine so we are working on updating our website as we speak. But we will post up info here for now.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

scooby nok said:


> Damn some of you guys are haters when DUB magazine started having Lowrider we never bitched shit we liked chopping it up with them we got ideas from them and where do you think all the Lowrider coming out with all the Fyber glass and tv's came from the DUB style . we do just as much if not more than some of the low riders so why should we be parked outside of the buildings . I am an OG Lowrider guy I was from Carnales unidos I still have a low rider that I will never sell but I don't remember the Lowrider community hating on what rides went to the shows the only thing we cared about was haveing a big crowd to check out our rides. *shit every year we loose shows cuz of bull shit *.how many shows out there now giving $ 1,000 cash best of's and a ring .the reg might be a bit higher but how do you think they pay for all the trophies advertisement *and cash best of's *if any of you run into any bull shit with this show let me know I'm Scooby from Nokturnal car club and I will help you fix it . Y do you ask that I stick up for this show its simple it's in my city and I go to a lot of shows out of town and every once in a while it feels good to see everybody come to our city Hope you all can make it out this year*


Some do and those fuck it i love seeing those that have good workmanship... but lets be honest... most are just a car or truck with 3 modifications ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

EZUP62 said:


> Some do and those fuck it i love seeing those that have good workmanship... but lets be honest... most are just a car or truck with 3 modifications ...


So your saying all Lowriders are full show


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

But that's not even the point


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

scooby nok said:


> Damn some of you guys are haters when DUB magazine started having Lowrider we never bitched shit we liked chopping it up with them we got ideas from them and where do you think all the Lowrider coming out with all the Fyber glass and tv's came from the DUB style . we do just as much if not more than some of the low riders so why should we be parked outside of the buildings . I am an OG Lowrider guy I was from Carnales unidos I still have a low rider that I will never sell but I don't remember the Lowrider community hating on what rides went to the shows the only thing we cared about was haveing a big crowd to check out our rides. *shit every year we loose shows cuz of bull shit *.how many shows out there now giving $ 1,000 cash best of's and a ring .the reg might be a bit higher but how do you think they pay for all the trophies advertisement *and cash best of's *if any of you run into any bull shit with this show let me know I'm Scooby from Nokturnal car club and I will help you fix it . Y do you ask that I stick up for this show its simple it's in my city and I go to a lot of shows out of town and every once in a while it feels good to see everybody come to our city Hope you all can make it out this year*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:Well said...DUB may not be my style and taste but I can appreciate good workmenship. Hell, I am even learn something new from them or maybe even get a DUB guy into lowriders.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

yea i dont mind seeing them there, all i know is ill be there as long as my car makes it up the hill cuz ime drivin it all the way there... i didnt build my car to be a trailer queen


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

This was my car only pix I have of it


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

So is it going to be lrm doing the hop also


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Call the office at (818) 810-0509 and leave a message and they will have the person in charge call you. They want to have a sound off!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE & LOWRIDER NATIONALS PRE-REG FORM!!! SAVE MONEY!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The pre-reg form is posted here.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

man i aint been to nationals in a good minute :wow:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LATIN WORLD OG said:


> They have been boycotted by several years now by various SOCAL CLUBS LETS LET LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HOW MUCH the LOWRIDER community is AGAINST THIS ACTION join the face book page starting tomorrow.....
> FB; BOYCOTT LOWRIDER NATIONALS



Can we have some reasons why they are being boycotted. I understand the promoter that started it was no good. So is the new guy just has bad? Please explain!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

this the Address *
1718 17th St
Bakersfield‎ California‎ 93301
Address to the show*
June 16th*
roll in 6am to 11 am *$25 to show*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Ill say this I was pre-reg and the lady at the gate said I couldnt set up my car go home take a shower and come back without paying for ANOTHER WRIST BAND $25. I left and came back because I wanted my reg money they said NO. So I showed my car. They put me WAY IN THE BACK NEAR THE GRAND STANDS IN THE SUN WITH NO SHADE. We (Kal Koncepts) took 6 cars every car we took placed then they said we didnt palce and didnt give us our tropheys after they announced it and we showed them our show cards and they checked with the judge and the judge said we placed. _*I WILL NEVER SUPPORT LOWRIDER NATIONALS EVER*_. This is just my story your should hear the other stories. I would go to shows in and out of California all the time and never got treated this poor. I dont give a shit about a trophey or it being in my city (Bakersfield). *There are better LOCAL SHOW PROMOTERS (Carnales Unidos, Aztec Image, Latin World, and Nokturnal) *You will not ever see any of my vehicles at the BLOWRIDER NATIONALS EVER AGAIN. 
Alex Garza


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see ya there glad lowrider magazine taking over half this show .........


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone who wants to pre-reg for the Lowrider Nationals, the last day will be July 27, 2012, please go to Lowridernationals.com to get your pre-reg forms.
Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*DID I MENTION :finger: LRN*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> *DID I MENTION :finger: LRN*


lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey u guys sure u gona have ring and da monies to pay out;;if we bring our cars way out there we dont want no excuses;;no excuses;;big al said it;;;;thats why they b boycotting ur show;brothers;;list da pay out for each class


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

What gate and time is roll in?!


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

64Rag said:


> Can we have some reasons why they are being boycotted. I understand the promoter that started it was no good. So is the new guy just has bad? Please explain!


:drama:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ... I ALWAYS LOVED THIS SHOW , WE HAVE A GOOD TIME EVERY YEAR. THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT :h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there win are lose its all about having fun and showing our arts to the people


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Well there are sum shows that are not fair at time but to its not the show itself that is the problem its the judges we need people to be fair and down the line . also going to show shouldnt be about winning money or a trophey . u should be going to shows to show off ur your ride and show the workmenship that was put in it show ur love for lowriding. so what if u dont place or win u should be there to show support for lowriding .


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

showoff85 said:


> Well there are sum shows that are not fair at time but to its not the show itself that is the problem its the judges we need people to be fair and down the line . also going to show shouldnt be about winning money or a trophey . u should be going to shows to show off ur your ride and show the workmenship that was put in it show ur love for lowriding. so what if u dont place or win u should be there to show support for lowriding .


 THATS WHAT IM SAYING ..... ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN AND SHOWING YOUR RIDE AND REPRESENTING YOUR CLUB.:h5:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> ill be there win are lose its all about having fun and showing our arts to the people


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Win or lose, like clown said /\ its about havin fun chillin out with friends an good times.. I will also be there this weekend, can not wait to see all the hard workan pride everyone put into there bicycles/pedal cars/trucks/cars/bombs or whatever it is... Lowriding is not a sport its an art in my opinion.. I never expect to win, i expect to have fun just being there....
See yall there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Strictly Business will be in the house!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sugar rush will be there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is a picture from last years nationals


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

Anybody know what time roll in is?


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

*2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR STOP KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS AUG 5, 2012*

COME JOIN THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS AUG 5, 2012 AT THE KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, CONCERT, FOOD, HOP, GIRLS AND MORE..... GET YOUR ROOMS AT THE ROSE DALE HOTEL AND MENTION THIS CODE LOWR AND RECEIVE A DISCOUNT FOR BEING PART OF THE BIGGEST PARTY IN CALI, LOWRIDER NATIONALS. FOR MORE INFO GO TO Lowridernationals.com.... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

BOOK YOUR ROOMS TODAY AT HOTEL ROSEDALE AND MENTION THIS CODE LOWR, AND RECEIVE A DISCOUNT 1-661 327-0681 AND ASK FOR DENISE, NO ON LINE DISCOUNT, SO GET YOUR ROOM TODAY, SEE YA AT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS!!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> hey u guys sure u gona have ring and da monies to pay out;;if we bring our cars way out there we dont want no excuses;;no excuses;;big al said it;;;;thats why they b boycotting ur show;brothers;;list da pay out for each class


hey guys, this year you will be on your own. ryderz wont be doing the hop. this dude finally burned his bridge with one of the last guys backing him up sense day one. somebody called and told him last year i was being paid to let people win first place. he let me do the hop, pay the other judges out of my pocket for there time and service's and when it was all over and done he told me to go fuck my self. he never paid me for doing the hop. i guess all the years of loyal service and backing him up wasn't worth shit to him, or maybe it was worth the 1000.00 he burned me on. i tried to talk with the guy for weeks after the show, and i still just got a big fuck you. so you know what rick, go fuck your self.! cheap ass lieing no good piece of shit. you don't like what I'm saying, you know where to find me..! John Markiewitz


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

LRN818 said:


> Still giving out RING AND $1,000.00!


I DOUBT IT..!


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn that suck what happend to john he a good judge and always downline and never favor either side . this show getting worse as the days gets closer to the show .


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Dont see how u can cheat on a hop when the ruler is clear view of every one and think sumone just hating and being a poor sport or trying to get there judge in . how we know the hop is not gona be fixed wit a new judge . john is great at what he does and has a good heart and honsest at the hops


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuck them if they dont pay believe me imma take all there metal plates we hopp onshooo who wants in ...


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hell yea them sum nice plates too haha


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> *DID I MENTION :finger: LRN*



:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

LAST YEARS SHOWTIME SPONSOR WINNER
DIDN'T RECIEVE NOTHING ALL YEAR
FALSE ADVERTISING AT LRN


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

It's 10 and they still got us waiting out here waiting what's da hold up! They were suppose to open at9!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no hop at da show;i mean no pay at da show;;it take s me $225.00 of gas up and back;;to hop free;;no way


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HELLRAISER said:


> hey guys, this year you will be on your own. ryderz wont be doing the hop. this dude finally burned his bridge with one of the last guys backing him up sense day one. somebody called and told him last year i was being paid to let people win first place. he let me do the hop, pay the other judges out of my pocket for there time and service's and when it was all over and done he told me to go fuck my self. he never paid me for doing the hop. i guess all the years of loyal service and backing him up wasn't worth shit to him, or maybe it was worth the 1000.00 he burned me on. i tried to talk with the guy for weeks after the show, and i still just got a big fuck you. so you know what rick, go fuck your self.! cheap ass lieing no good piece of shit. you don't like what I'm saying, you know where to find me..! John Markiewitz[/QUOTE
> :thumbsdown:


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

NO RING
NO TROPHY
ONLY 300 PAYOUT
WE WON OUR GAS MONEY BACK
AND A TITLE
LRN818 CAN WE AT LEAST GET OUR TROPHY AND RING
PM ME LRN818
NOT COMPLAINING JUST GIVE UP
SOMETHING FOR ALL THE EFFORT
WE PUT IN TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

rnrcustoms said:


> NO RING
> NO TROPHY
> ONLY 300 PAYOUT
> WE WON OUR GAS MONEY BACK
> ...


you said the same thing about last year yet you still went this year :dunno:fuck lrn


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> you said the same thing about last year yet you still went this year :dunno:fuck lrn


Last year we took second
This year first place
So we accomplished what we had to do..
Now F LRN


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

was there even people there or cars?


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

LRN818 said:


> Still giving out RING AND $1,000.00!


LNR818 POSTED
1000 AND A RING
WHAT HAPPENED ??????????????
WE GOT 300 NO RING NO 1000


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Great show had a good time...


----------



## west sider 661 (Jul 6, 2011)

So who won most members..


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Ha ha, my Blazer was not ready for the show but it sounds I didnt miss much. I heard something like it was $20 to get into the show then there was a $4 service charge???? I feel it is over for this shows future.


----------



## west sider 661 (Jul 6, 2011)

Plus $.4.00 to park..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Who one BEST OF SHOW BICYCLE...?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Great show had a good time... but to hot


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

all the shit being posted about being burned, is the reason we went only 1 year. cause rick tried to fuck too! every year you keep hearing the stories of someone getting burned. :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

where's the pics at :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Ha ha, my Blazer was not ready for the show but it sounds I didnt miss much. I heard something like it was $20 to get into the show then there was a $4 service charge???? I feel it is over for this shows future.




the last year I went there was extra charge if u wanted in doors and extra extra for electicity FUCK lrn


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> the last year I went there was extra charge if u wanted in doors and extra extra for electicity FUCK lrn


Yup I paid to be in-doors and well I was outside next to the Dr Pepper truck in the hot ass sun WAY IN THE BACK didnt get my my refund on my PAID $60 electricity... SO FUCK THAT SHOW... I hope people learned there lesson again....


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

96tein said:


> Who one BEST OF SHOW BICYCLE...?


LIL DIABLITA......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> the last year I went there was extra charge if u wanted in doors and extra extra for electicity FUCK lrn


dam thats electicity was free this year


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> LIL DIABLITA......


Thats what I figured, lol thats why I left after trophies


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

ALL I KNOW IS WENT SAW AND NEVER AGAIN WE HAD A MEMBER COME DOWN FROM LAS VEGAS AND OTHER THEN THAT RATHER STAY HOME CAUSE THE HEAT WAS COOKING and no cars PLUS 20 BUCKS TO GET IN I DON'T KNOW EATS GOING TO SAVE HIM CAUSE THIS SHOW IS MAKING BAKERSFIELD LOOK BAD


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

PICS??


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

For tha hop there was only 5 hoppers and all agreed to hop for 200 since not enough hoppers per catagory only two cars went up against each other but it they where told it was just for what was left over which was three hundred . there was no ring or trophy and as for a winner every one won cause those that didnt have to go up against another hopper got 200 for just hopping just . just two cars went at it for what was left over .


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

showoff85 said:


> For tha hop there was only 5 hoppers and all agreed to hop for 200 since not enough hoppers per catagory only two cars went up against each other but it they where told it was just for what was left over which was three hundred . there was no ring or trophy and as for a winner every one won cause those that didnt have to go up against another hopper got 200 for just hopping just . just two cars went at it for what was left over .


We got 300.00
We beat the monte


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

how was the concert ?


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

weak no warren g no yg


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

look like a weak show......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

new breed said:


> weak no warren g no yg


lmao i knew that fool was gonna do that shit mi surpised that fool ( the promotor) hasnt got his ass beat yet


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

Heard the show was bunk as hell I'm glad I didn't get out of the a/c in my pad


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

new breed said:


> weak no warren g no yg





smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> lmao i knew that fool was gonna do that shit mi surpised that fool ( the promotor) hasnt got his ass beat yet


Shitty when I have lunch with a few of the artist that performed yesterday and tehy had to chase rick all over the show to get paid. Dude keep digging himself in a deeper hole year after year. Whats up Smiley? Glad I didnt go to the show and stay in LA all weekend... Royal Fantasies show was good and hot as fuck too.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Shitty when I have lunch with a few of the artist that performed yesterday and tehy had to chase rick all over the show to get paid. Dude keep digging himself in a deeper hole year after year. Whats up Smiley? Glad I didnt go to the show and stay in LA all weekend... Royal Fantasies show was good and hot as fuck too.


lmao supp homie ya i was up noth juding the impalas mag show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS??


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Anymore pics ?


----------

